# Drastic Counts after Audit



## PogDog (Apr 3, 2022)

Does anyone know what happens if a Drastic Count is neither Accepted or Rejected? Does it time out? Does it get deleted and added back into the audit for the following cycle? 

I'm asking because our closing expert does the audits, but our closing lead doesn't do anything with the drastic counts (says it's not their responsibility) and often when I check them in the morning, there aren't any for me to accept or deny. 

Wondering what happens.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 4, 2022)

If drastic counts are not rejected or accepted the audit doesn’t count as complete .


----------



## YugTegrat (Apr 4, 2022)

They don't get added back in, they just drop out.


----------

